# Habitat Cafe Fitout Video Diary



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Been on a long journey so far and soon hitting a big milestone, the cafe's opening day. I say soon but as always there are curve balls and land mines. Here are two contrasting recent vids from what is going on. Today's hurt. I guess the ups and downs are character building.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, Mike I'm so sorry to hear that. Damp is a killer, our house is something like 500yo and therefore we are no strangers to the silent demon that is DAMP! we actually have a room in the house that is unusable at the moment because of it, some idiot decided it was a good idea all those years ago to build part of the house over the village well!

Anyway, have you determined the root cause?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Meetings taking place from tomorrow. Suspect route cause is a combo of cowboy/quick-fix building works at some point in history, and property being empty and leaking since 2008. Fixable, but the impact on us is not fixable.

We'll bounce back. This is what it means to step off the treadmill.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mike!







Obviously a big setback but hopefully it be dealt with soon enough. Before you know it you'll be having the equipment installed on the bar and pulling the first shots


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Mike:

Really sorry to hear of your troubles. I'm no stranger to damp problems either, having lived in a 200+ year old house on the sea wall with a basement below mean high tide level!

The only thing I can do to help you is to give you my latest mantra - courtesy of 'The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel' - Everything will be all right in the end. And if it is not all right, it is because it is not yet the end.

Good luck - sorry you'll be missing the summer trade. But I do think that we should arrange a Forum visit for your grand opening.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Mike you have my sympathy as i have been doing a house renovation for the last 2 years and its very disheartening when you do find little time bombs like damp, but you seam to have the right attitude and motivation to succeed, and maybe its the right time to put in the underfloor heating? try a company called Uponor, very well regarded and yes its not cheep but i have done 125m2 downstairs in my house and its lovely to have no radiators, did most of it my self and the kit only cost £1450 that was all the manifolds, pipe & controllers etc. the 100mm of insulation underneath was £500 and the screed to cover was £1600. depends on how much you can do your self. if you need any info PM.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I read that motto recently. Love it









Thanks Geoff. Moral support is priceless. As always, hope my mistakes are helpful to others. No matter how confident you are in a lease property, ALWAYS get a survey.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

this room had rotten floor boards & joists a chimney stack about to collapse and the water table in the pond in the garden is above the top of the footings!!

View attachment 1444


i think we should organise a Southerners trip to the opening







or at least once its open

forgot to ask after the first Vid, why are you blocking up the chimney? i know they are an idiot risk but i think on a cold damp day you cant beat a fire to sit near


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Rob,

Cheers. We have a wet system specified with our contractor so changing would be a prob. Putting down thick oak floors too so rads prob best. Weird thing is, the damp specialist said heat will make it worse (spores of dry rot will balloon) so only choice is completely strip back and redo. But also bearing in mind builders looking for a mug. So time will tell!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cross-posted, Rob









Looks great! Hope we can sort it out as well as you have.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh no, Mike







Very sorry to hear about that, in the end though I can imagine everything all finished will be so worth it! I'm well up for visiting, too.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive been chanting ''road trip'' for many many months .


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the bus trundle up with you lot hanging out of the windows in coffeeforums teeshirts!!


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

MikeHag said:


> I look forward to seeing the bus trundle up with you lot hanging out of the windows in coffeeforums teeshirts!!


 Do they do them??


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yaaaay!! Rock out with your sock out!

I like the little encoded announcement that you'll be entering the UKBC again too!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yup. Since the recent developments in judges' training were revealed by Ellie Matuszak I'm a bit more confident that some of the issues I saw during the 2012 comp are being addressed. Also, you just have to take part! It's the best way to improve.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is dandy Mike! I'm thinking about getting a job as a barista whilst studying for my Masters so may look to you (the guru) for tips.

Definitely look the biz making those cappos. Basically on autopilot


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Great News Mike! Enjoying your videos! ; )


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Glad to hear everything is dandy Mike! I'm thinking about getting a job as a barista whilst studying for my Masters so may look to you (the guru) for tips.
> 
> Definitely look the biz making those cappos. Basically on autopilot


Cheers Mark







I'll always struggle with multi-tasking but reckon it'll get easier once it's a full-time job.

You know I'll always help any way I can when you start looking for barista work (for what it's worth! Got about 10 years before I earn my guru badge I reckon)


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wisdom isn't measured in years you know..


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Fantastic news, congrats. Hope it's smooth sailing from here in in.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

That was a nice possative vid to watch after the last one, good news indeed.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Video diary #4


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wish I could come to the opening party but I'll have moved down to London and will once again be a poor student.

Set up a live web cam? Barista-cam?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Wish I could come to the opening party but I'll have moved down to London and will once again be a poor student.
> 
> Set up a live web cam? Barista-cam?


I suspect if we do actually have one then it will be a very low key affair. We're miles away from everyone and I wouldn't expect many people to make the journey just for this. Better to save it for when we're open and up to full speed


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Just caught up on the Fitout diaries and was gutted watching No 2 and the impact it would have but video 3 made me smile that it's not as bad as it could be. Glad that your lease negotiations have paid dividends and the final delay is only a week. Fingers crossed that the remainer of the fitout goes smoothly.

I have to agree with Nick, wisdom isn't measured in years and I happen to think Haggie the Guru is rather apt!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

:d


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel your pain - I bought a house in March and it's currently at the state of having been completely gutted after finding wiring issues, plumbing issues and damp issues on top of what we knew were there. The trouble is I'm doing most of the work myself, it's a long slog! You're right that these things are sent to try us. It's a long way up from the Isle of Wight, but if we are ever up that way we'll do our best to pop by!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Excellent stuff Mike. Always nice to give shout outs to hard working craftspeople.

Any chance on Video Diary 6 we can see the K10 in action? That is basically barista porn


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Mark.

No K10 stuff yet. It would probably be underwhelming as I'm still adjusting to it (and visually it's just another doser.) The switch has prompted several thoughts that I need to experiment with. For example, I've noticed that there is a big difference in the colour of the flow throughout the pour compared with the super jolly. I'm currently seeing a darker stream than the SJ in the early stages, and a lighter stream later. It's as if the grind... which seems to be extremely nice and fluffy in the portafilter... is enabling a really efficient extraction, so much so that it actually extracts a higher proportion of solids in the early stages. It seems somewhat front-loaded. This obviously has a big effect upon the flavour profile as the shot runs. Shots are tasting great, better than with the super jolly, but I'm not really ready to say anything meaningful about the grinder until I fully understand what is happening and why. Changing grinder is a bigger adjustment than I expected... in a good way I hope!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I seem to vaguely recall reading about the effect of large conical burrs on the extraction and the profile of how it changes throughout the pour on the Home Barista Titan project. I am afraid I cannot remember the specifics but might be worth a look.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks great Mike. Love the furniture and the place looks really bright and airy but cosy at the same time. Is part of the ceiling barrel vaulted?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers jimbow. It's an interesting building... bit of a mish mash of three or four properties that have been merged over the years, which gives us a few different rooms to play with, each with different ceiling heights etc. Ceilings are flat but there are archways between some rooms. Cosy is good


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the colour you've got in the painted room. I'm excited for you both!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

How have I missed this thread. Great to see the transformation Mike, not only in the cafe but in your luck/mood! Good to get all your bad luck out the way early though, karma dictates once open all will go swimmingly, not to tempt fate on you! Will be following this one and cant wait to see the finished look, would be great to come see the Guru in action one day


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Very kind of you. I'm no guru tho... just some home barista dude who decided to do it for a living really. I hope we do it well - that's our intention - but I can't make any claims of being good at it yet







And the coffee will only be part of what we do really - I think it's the food that will make the business profitable.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking great! It just goes to show the time and effort required to set up this kind of venture. Not long to go now!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> ...
> 
> Ceilings are flat but there are archways between some rooms. Cosy is good


Lovely feature - adds real character. Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Mike for sharing your thoughts and dreams with us. You've taken the step some of us wish we could have taken and I for one am sharing your excitement. My one disappointment is that your new venture is not opening in my home town but you never know - in a few years time you may be in a position to expand. Please keep us updated on the completion and probable opening date - I'm going to make the three hour journey and desperately want to be your first paying customer although the family will probably scupper that idea. My advance order is: espresso (probably x 2) followed by a flat white and cake - got to have cake. I'll probably chill out with a latte after that and then a final espresso before heading home. Did I mention cake?

See you on opening day.

Al


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Cant wait to see it finished after all the heart ache you have had with the building, love the reclaimed wood furniture, i have some and think that it has presence all of its own.

think the idea of Beverage experts/sommelier is excellent idea as its always nice to walk into an establishment and meet staff that are passionate/enthusiastic & knowable about what they are doing. i admire your thinking and wish both of you the best of luck


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Surely we need a final 'We're up and running now' video??


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Mike doesn't post on here any more sadly.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, That's a shame. Those vids were quite helpful


----------

